# 2000 Maxima SE spark plug DIY?



## tmcnally (Jun 23, 2005)

Hey guys,
Work w/ a guy with a Y2K Maxima SE (6cyl. 3L) w/ 97k miles. Was thinking about helping him do his plugs himself since they've never been changed. 

Been searching the threads looking. Seems like the rear 3 are a PITA. Any visual aids anywhere hidden here?

*edit: Nevermind...found it.* Needed to search just a bit harder.

VQpower.com - Articles: Changing Spark Plugs

One word of caution. That 1/4 turn advice is wrong. Spark plugs with compressible gaskets need to get turned about 2/3rds of a turn after hand tight to get to the proper torque. The spark plug boxes themselves will even say this. The 1/4 turn shown is not enough. Remember to start threading them by hand as well!


----------

